
YC Winter 2019 email: “we need a little extra time” - bsmoder
Got this email instead:<p>We usually send application decisions by today, but in the case of your application, we need a little extra time. We will get back to you shortly.<p>—YC<p>Any ideas?
======
sfraise
We got that as well, no idea why really.

~~~
abhinav_kuru
Same here.. may be due to late submission?

